# Help! Weird Razz Buds!



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

:holysheep:    Please help...  I got several good batches off these two mothers. Now I'm having this problem...  My other girls were beautiful.  These are strange.  Only difference is the new bug spray, 'Take Down.'   I'm really worried.  This is messing me up big time.  Appreciate any ideas...
Also my son has been 'helping' when I was gone and sprayed them every other day when they were younger, but on 12 hours' schedule.  Could spray cause this weird behavior in about 1/2 my crop????  I'm just SICK!!!  
FYI: these have one week left to harvest.  the other tray looks 'normal.'  

Thank you!  
eace:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 16, 2008)

*RTU
Active Ingredients* Pyrethrins0.01% Canola Oil1.00% Inert Ingredients98.99%
Seems pretty invasive stuff. I'd spray it down with reg ph'd water and let it finish up. Only a week and you still got green growth. I'd just lay off the pesticide.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 16, 2008)

ouch,i do not think i would even use that on my plants.like Mutt said i would rinse her down with good old ph'd water and hope for the best.why was you even using this stuff?


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> *RTU
> Active Ingredients* Pyrethrins0.01% Canola Oil1.00% Inert Ingredients98.99%
> Seems pretty invasive stuff. I'd spray it down with reg ph'd water and let it finish up. Only a week and you still got green growth. I'd just lay off the pesticide.



Thanks for the quick replies Mutt and Andy52...  I have thought about it and I think you are probably right about the poison.  I was gone for over a week and he just went wild with the spray for mites... gosh, I'd rather have the mites! HA!  Even they don't do this much damage.  So they don't look like hermaphrodites???????  I don't think I've ever seen one before, so are we ruling that out???
Thanks again!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

quick question: Did he spray this stuff with the HID's on. Pyrethrins is made to be applied in the late evening or dark cycle. Depending on greenhouse or indoor garden. The oils that are added to the spray to to help it's effectiveness basically cook under the HID lamps because of the intense light and magnification the oils, waters, and soaps cause. I always apply them right after the lights go out or right before the come on. I give them enough time to completely dry out before turning the lights on if you do it before they come on.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 16, 2008)

i can see no sign of hermie.but i would not advise to use any type of spray like that,especially that far in flower.budd might taste crappy also.chemically,if ya know what i mean.sorry for your luck,good luck with the mites.after harvesting i would do a reall good scouring of the area and treat it then.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually Pyrethrins completely breakdown after 24-48 hours and it is completely organic. It is just an extract from a naturally occuring plant that has evovled this toxin to protect itself from it's natural predators.


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Andy and Buddy Luv,
Yes he did spray when the lights were on, Buddy Luv.   He needs to lay off the smoke when he's supposed to be working! :hitchair: 
I'll do what you advise about spraying...  And Andy,  It should help to use clearing solution and H2O spray, right???  
I think he sprayed my mothers too because even though they are in veg always, they have a weird waxy film on their leaves.  My 4 week girls are looking and feeling sticky too.  I think I'll spray everything down with pH H20 right before the lights come on tonight.  My son is FIRED!!!! LAST month he used recycled soil...  that was a horrible mess too.  When I have go leave for a few days he makes decisions he is not ready for...  I'm going to lay down the law real soon.  Woe is me.  :fid:


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Are we saying then that is is not the mothers... I have two Razz mommas and I'm hoping not to pull either one...  
You think this is more of a chemical problem than a genetic one???
If that is the case I'll make some more clones tonight... I wanted to wait and hear a little feed back first...
Thank you so much.  YOU'RE AWESOME!!!!  
eace:
Ette


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

Are the mothers under HID's as well? Here is a little tidbit of info regarding what you are trying to do(kill mites). Instead of using that that spray you have buy a Doktor Doom Fogger, Safer's Soap, and one other form of insecticide. I use Avid, it is rather expensive, can not be used during flower and not organic but kills everything (and I mean everything, even people)! Another choice for the people in your predicament is a Preclude Fogger. I use the preclude four days after I have used the Doktor Doom fogger, then wait 5 days and use the Doktor Doom again, and rotate this schedule for three weeks or I am completely sure they are gone. Safer's is very effective and rather mild on the plants but you need to spray the entire underside of every leaf. This is just too time consuming once your plants are larger then 10 inches. But it is good to use on *well *rooted clones and small plants while using the other things in your flower room. Safer's will also turn your pretty white hairs brown, but the new growth will not even look as if it was ever treated. Another thing to remember when using any of these things is not letting it get on the soil or in your hydro reservoir, which ever you are using. This will cause internal damage to the plant. So make sure you tape your res up or cover your buckets up so none of it can get into the water or soil. I have a feeling this may also be a part of your problem, as the sprays tend to drip down the leaves and stems, pooling right above your fragile root system. When this happens it will take a long time for the plants to perspire the toxins out of their system *if* they even recover fully from the toxin.


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information on the different products you recommend.  I wrote them all down...
I'm going to at least flush them a couple times, then feed with some bloom again and some FloraNectar to sweeten them up and get any poisons out of the soil... I hope flushing will help that.  They can flower longer, I think because they still look and smell real 'green.'  So I'll watch their trichomes and maybe they'll snap out of that mode.  I had about ten that did the same thing last month.  I'm losing my *** on this!  (Can't say that word)!!!
The ones that aren't affected by the poison look fairly normal, just a little smaller buds than normal.  This is the THIRD time I've practically lost a whole tray when I've been gone letting someone else 'babysit' my project...so to speak...  I feel like I can't go anywhere... just have to always guard over the girls!  No more traveling for me!  HA HA.
Thanks for all your advice!  Appreciate it so much!!!!  P.S. Mothers are under mixed lighting. warm and cool flors.
eace:


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

Spraying bug spray on the plants one week before harvest?

What in the world are you thinking?

Have fun smoking bug spray.

I dont even know how you can clean them withought it beig detrimental.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Ettesun 

Maybe next time you have problems its best to come and ask the forum before you let someone who obviously has no idea what he is doing free on your babies.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Spraying bug spray on the plants one week before harvest?
> 
> What in the world are you thinking?
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever eaten store bought strawberries?


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

after i wash them....

Do you wash your marijuana?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Well Pyrethrins is 100% organic and can be used up to 48 hours before harvest. It completely breaks down after 24 hours. It is a plant extract, that is it, not a chemical. Now if he told me he used Avid a week before harvest I would tell him not to smoke it.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Just make sure you get rid of the mites after this harvest, your mothers probably have mites also as well as any houseplants.

Use what buddylove recomended, clean everything up.

If your grow has mites it could very well be why they look bad.
If you see any tiny webs even just a few you are infested with mites by then. 

Spider mites are the devil!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Spider mites are the devil!


 
Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 22, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Spraying bug spray on the plants one week before harvest?
> 
> What in the world are you thinking?
> 
> ...



The bug spray was done during transplanting between 4 to 9inch planters...  They don't get their buds sprayed at all.  And everyone swears by the taste of my grows...  it's very much in demand and I've never had even one person complain...  It's sweet and very 'medicinal,' so to speak!  They are hanging now and smelling absolutely heavenly...  
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well Pyrethrins is 100% organic and can be used up to 48 hours before harvest. It completely breaks down after 24 hours. It is a plant extract, that is it, not a chemical. Now if he told me he used Avid a week before harvest I would tell him not to smoke it.



Maybe I haven't been on the site enough lately... working too much!  :watchplant:

BUT HEY,  I'm a woman!  :giggle:  And  Guys, I didn't say I used spray a week before harvest...where did that come from?  I ain't no amateur!!!  :farm:
Been doing this for about thirty years...  Maybe longer.  Hell, John Lennon was alive when I had my first plants!  

eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Ettesun
> 
> Maybe next time you have problems its best to come and ask the forum before you let someone who obviously has no idea what he is doing free on your babies.



So good to hear from you with your positive information.  Seems people read what they want into posts... 
You don't do that and I appreciate it.  
Yeah, I have to take trips now and then and when I'm gone something always goes wrong it seems.  I have no choice...  it's just my job.  

Want to hear something even worse...  the girl who fed my horses over-fed them horribly for two days and I thought they would founder...  the sad thing is she knows better because she has had horses most of her life!!!  
It was frightening to have horses that didn't want to stand up...  But they are all better!  
And an update on the plants... I flushed them with about 40 gallons of water... then after that H2O went through, I used a flush that the grow shop recommended...  The buds filled out quite a bit... I let them go a little longer by a couple days and they are doing much better hanging now and smelling really great! 
Keep in touch Hippy!
eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 22, 2008)

good to hear.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

you tell them  GIRL....lol...good luck ett..the pick of your hand up there was a clue for me..lol..


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> The bug spray was done during transplanting between 4 to 9inch planters...  They don't get their buds sprayed at all.  And everyone swears by the taste of my grows...  it's very much in demand and I've never had even one person complain...  It's sweet and very 'medicinal,' so to speak!  They are hanging now and smelling absolutely heavenly...
> eace:



My bad. I must have been smoking too much crack. I appoligize.


----------

